

San Francisco’s (In)Visible Class War - dirtyaura
https://medium.com/editors-picks/b83327c3371c

======
chroma
When I first moved to SF, the number of homeless people shocked me. I was
initially sympathetic toward them, but I soon became indifferent for one
reason: Many of them are insane and violent.

In the past month, two homeless people have raised improvised weapons at me
and threatened to kill me. Both of these incidents happened in broad daylight
not one block from the Phillip Burton Federal Building. Thankfully, I'm fit
enough to get away from them. Still, it's quite frightening and I've started
carrying pepper spray in case of another attack.

There are 7,000-10,000 homeless in San Francisco, of which 3,000-5,000 avoid
shelters.[1] The city spends over $200 million per year on them. That's at
least $20,000 per person per year.

So if you're going to get angry about anything, get angry at the criminally
mismanaged city government.

1\. [http://www.sfgate.com/homeless/](http://www.sfgate.com/homeless/)

